# Creflo Dollar arrested for assault



## Laela (Jun 8, 2012)

Just read this...and it's disheartening to read. My thoughts are mixed on this. But my prayers are with this family as they sort things out.

*Pastor Creflo Dollar charged with attacking his daughter*

   By Douglas  Stanglin, USA TODAY




  Megapastor Creflo Dollar was arrested  today in Georgia on charges of attacking his daughter during an  argument.


  CAPTION



Megachurch  pastor Creflo Dollar was arrested today in Georgia on charges of  attacking his 15-year-old daughter during an argument, WXIA-TV reports. The founder and pastor of World Changers Church International is accused of  simple battery and cruelty to children for allegedly attacking his daughter  during an fight over whether she could attend a party.
 The police report says Dollar choked his daughter, then threw her to the  ground, punched her and hit her with his shoe during a fight at his metro  Atlanta home.
*MORE: * Dollar named in televangelist probe
 The responding officer noticed a scratch on the daughter's neck near her  throat, WXIA reports. She tells police her father gave her the scratch during  the fight.
 Fayette County Sheriff's Office investigator Brent Rowan says the 50-year-old  pastor "got physical" with her, leaving her with "superficial injuries," the  Associated Press reports.
 Dollar, who preaches a "Prosperity theology" in his Sunday sermons that are  broadcast internationally, bonded out of a Fayette county jail this morning.
 The theology, which teaches that God wants to bless the faithful with earthly  riches, drew the attention of Sen. Chuck Grassley, R-Iowa, who targeted six  ministers in an investigation in 2011 into the personal use of church-owned  airplanes, luxury homes and credit cards by pastors and their families, the  Associated Press reports.
 All six insisted they comply with tax regulations for religious nonprofits.  Dollar was one of four ministers who refused to cooperate with the  investigation.


----------



## Laela (Jun 8, 2012)




----------



## LoveisYou (Jun 8, 2012)

The facts of this story seem to differ from website to website, I can't draw any conclusions at all.....


----------



## loolalooh (Jun 8, 2012)

I want to believe that this was a case of him deciding not to "spare the rod" (and it possibly went awry), but I really don't know what to say at this moment.

The truth will surface as the story develops. 

In the meantime, I'll sit back and watch.


----------



## CoilyFields (Jun 8, 2012)

I hate when negative attention is brought upon the church becaue whether its true or not it will reflect badly on the FAITH.

I pray that justice and mercy is served


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Jun 8, 2012)

Police report

http://www.theroot.com/sites/default/files/96436578-Creflo-Dollar-Arrest-Report.pdf


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 9, 2012)

What ???  Say what now?   

Prayer... just prayer.  

I think he 'lost' it.   It appears like a case of 'image' control.  A 'PK' whose parents expect her activities to without reproach. 

She on the other hand is a teenager ... period.   

It appears to have been a 'pressure cooker' waiting to explode.

Now, he better not give any public renditions excusing his behaviour.   Just admit the error and seek repentence... period.     Admit the fault and step down from the pulpit and seek serious help and intervention.


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 9, 2012)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> Police report
> 
> http://www.theroot.com/sites/default/files/96436578-Creflo-Dollar-Arrest-Report.pdf



Thanks Love ( Iwanthealthyhair67 ) for sharing this link.

This are just my random thoughts posted below ...   

First I just  *sigh*   

Who 'spanks' a teenager?    Where was Taffie (her mother) to intervene?    

I have to be honest, my Father never 'spanked' me or my sisters.   He was afraid to because he was afraid of hurting us; we were his babygirls and he did not feel that a man should place his hands on his daughters in any way that would hurt them. 

Now my mom on the other hand.......     

She'd pull a 'switch' in a heartbeat and tear my legs up.   I was red for days.  But as a teen, neither of our parents used corporal punishment.   We lost a priviledge or two or three.   

I'm not making 'light' of Creflo Dollar, but I don't feel he had any right to physically approach his daughter.    And why would this child be crying unless she had something to fear from her father's reaction.     If she 'hit' her father, why was she compelled to do so?    She's a child and a girl.   Men should not hit women and children.   It's just my feeling and it's how I was raised.  

Just my random thoughts...  

Now my heart's prayer:

Lord, send the truth, but most of all, please heal this family, in Jesus' Name, Amen.


----------



## sidney (Jun 9, 2012)

Oh wow.  Lord help us, let us continue to pray for ministers, first of all prayer!


----------



## BostonMaria (Jun 9, 2012)

I pray that as a family they work things out.  I'm sure that being the pastor's child it must be hard trying to be "perfect."  I won't judge him because I have teens in my house and although I don't hit them, trust me I have thought about it LOL


----------



## Vonnieluvs08 (Jun 9, 2012)

I've been reading various articles about this yesterday on FB.  I find myself confused because I was raised by my father and I know there were various times growing up before 13-14yrs old that I said and did things that required a spanking.  These were never out of anger but discipline and love, and that my father was someone to be respected and not one of my "little friends" as he would say to me.

I remember my father telling me "no" to something and going to my room sulking and crying because he was being "unfair".  So my reaction to her crying is a typical teen response to being told "no" and your feelings being hurt.

I would not be surprised if she did say disrespectful things because she was not getting her way.  Many times we use hurtful words to make others feel how we feel or to show how "grown we are" as a teen.

I'm praying that he will ask for forgiveness from his family for his actions, repent and seek help.


----------



## Successfulmiss (Jun 9, 2012)

All I can say is _I am glad someone posted this in the Christian forum_. I havent gone back to the ETforum about this since that thread blew up. I want to hear believers viewpoint on this.


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 9, 2012)

Successfulmiss said:


> All I can say is _I am glad someone posted this in the Christian forum_. I havent gone back to the ETforum about this since that thread blew up. I want to hear believers viewpoint on this.



I'm halfway through the ET thread and for the most part, people are speaking honestly about how hard it is to raise teenagers.  

Of course there are a few ''jabs" at Pastor Dollar and his Ministry, but very few; most of the posts are expressing and sharing the challenges of teens and the hardships of parents while raising them to live right.    

It's actually a 'peaceful' thread _in comparison _to others I've seen   .  

The majority (both Christian and non Christian) are all on one accord relating to the trials and perils and tribulation of raising  teenagers.  They're even sharing their personal experiences of being teens and how they grew past rebellion.     For the most part, there seems to be support for Pastor Dollar as a 'challenged' parent.  

However, I've chosen to keep my comments here in the Christian forum.  I feel it's best.  I prefer to keep my feelings about this issue here where I know my sisters in Christ will pray about what I've shared.    My view is still _not _the same as the 'world's' view.


----------



## silenttullip (Jun 10, 2012)

he's hit his wife too most likely. I get not sparing the rod but dude couldn't spare a shoe?
its rare to find a so called Christian man who is willing to hit their baby girl but hasn't hit the wife at some point. My dad beat my mom many times til she left and I knew my day would come and it did, and now he's a cheating deacon... But don't think he beats women anymore even he realized fighting your teen daughter is a wake up call to your level of mental instability. I pray dollar encounters the same realization before it is too late.


----------



## MSee (Jun 10, 2012)

silenttullip said:


> *he's hit his wife too most likely*. I get not sparing the rod but dude couldn't spare a shoe?
> its rare to find a so called Christian man who is willing to hit their baby girl but hasn't hit the wife at some point. My dad beat my mom many times til she left and I knew my day would come and it did, and now he's a cheating deacon... But don't think he beats women anymore even he realized fighting your teen daughter is a wake up call to your level of mental instability. I pray dollar encounters the same realization before it is too late.


 
If the bolded is an assumption and you have no proof then your post is a perfect example of how rumours can start and one incident can become more than it really is. You see, I've seen the reverse. My father abused my mother but on the other hand he used the rod appropriately on me only once as a little child and never again. He never attempted to beat any of his daughters in our teenage years, but does that make him righteous? 

My thoughts are simply: _Therefore judge nothing before the appointed time; wait till the Lord comes. He will bring to light what is hidden in darkness and will expose the motives of men's hearts. At that time each will receive his praise from God. 1 Corinthians 5:3_

If the story I read was accurate about the 1:00 am time of the incident. Then as a parent I may have been locked up too. I don't think well in the wee hours of the morning and then to have someone I feed, clothe, transport, give roof over their head, mouth off on me when both of us should be in bed... Some kids ought to be glad we are not under the scriptural law. It was just the other day I read this Deuteronomy 21:18-21 

 (NIV)
_18 If someone has a stubborn and rebellious son who does not obey his father and mother and will not listen to them when they discipline him, 19 his father and mother shall take hold of him and bring him to the elders at the gate of his town. 20 They shall say to the elders, “This son of ours is stubborn and rebellious. He will not obey us. He is a glutton and a drunkard.” 21 Then all the men of his town are to stone him to death. You must purge the evil from among you. All Israel will hear of it and be afraid._

Thank God for Jesus. 

My prayers are with that family. Dr. Dollar is not particularly one of my favorites, but just before that news report, I heard him preach a message on grace that was one for the books. I'm not surprised that the true adversary of all God's children would try to humiliate him. Whether he was wrong or there is more to the story, it is shameful and I pray God really help them deal with this the right way, whatever it is.


----------



## Laela (Jun 10, 2012)

I do as well..it was all over the Innanet and we know how the media sensationalize everything. I don't expect some non-Christians to have anything edifying to say; but I believe whatever the devil had planned for this family, God will turn it out for good.

I'm also glad this thread is focusing on parenting from a Christian standpoint...in this day and age, this generation is out of control and it's a challenge to train a child in the way of the Lord. But it is doable. The Bible says: Spare the rod, spoil the child; that comes in the form of Love, not fear. 

As a child growing up I dare mouth off to my parents or even THINK of putting my hands on one of them. We must pray for our youths..they're being used against parents who are living for God, and may not even  realize it and that is disheartening. I pray for strength for the entire family, that their faith remains unshaken.



CoilyFields said:


> *I hate when negative attention is brought upon the church* becaue whether its true or not it will reflect badly on the FAITH.
> 
> I pray that justice and mercy is served


----------



## Laela (Jun 10, 2012)

I feel for PK's a lot because they are under everyone's microscope and they get judged/misjudged a lot. My former pastor's youngest son  runs a promotions business with half-naked women as a staple. Father still preaches and has the church going... there is but so much anyone can do, the rest is God's territory. I'm sure he loves his son but is always praying for his son to come _home_...  




BostonMaria said:


> I pray that as a family they work things out.  I'm sure that being the pastor's child it must be hard trying to be "perfect."  I won't judge him because I have teens in my house and although I don't hit them, trust me I have thought about it LOL


----------



## auparavant (Jun 10, 2012)

With all these little punks out here, I think our govt. should at least threaten to return to scriptural law   Many hearts are dry...


----------



## loolalooh (Jun 10, 2012)

I'm still sitting back and watching the story unfold.  This is just an update:

The Miami Herald:



> COLLEGE PARK, Ga. -- Megachurch pastor Creflo Dollar staunchly denied Sunday that he punched and choked his 15-year-old daughter in an argument, telling his congregation the allegations made in a police report are nothing but "exaggeration and sensationalism."
> 
> *"I will say this emphatically: I should have never been arrested," Dollar said *in his first public appearance two days after police charged him with misdemeanor counts of simple battery and cruelty to children.
> 
> ...


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 10, 2012)

loolalooh said:


> I'm still sitting back and watching the story unfold.  This is just an update:
> 
> The Miami Herald:



For the first time in my life, the words, _'The Man of God' _is making me sick. 

Deep in my spirit, it's feels 'sick'.   I don't like it.   I wish it were not so.  Yet, it is.     When do Church members hold their Pastor's accountable for their actions.   Human or not, they are still held to a higher calling; if they can't hold up to it, then step down from the platform and allow a stronger man to lead.  

It's the testimony of the daughters (both) which concern me.   They both correlate.   Why would they 'lie' on their father?   

I raised two teenagers, one son, one daughter and God knows it was indeed a battle, stars and stripes and tears, it was a sheer horror at times and at others pure joy.      There were times I didn't think survival was possible, yet as Laela mentioned above, it was 'doable'.   We each survived and Jesus is Lord of each of our lives.    

The devil fought me tooth and nail to keep my children from following Jesus, however satan lost.     Some may say it was the devil who was out to 'kill' my babies, but as horrible teens, it was more like me trying to kill em' and raise them back up again.   My son still _exagerates_ his 'tortures', yet he has a life in Christ Jesus that he thanks me for each day.   

But it's something about 'both' of these girls who gave the same testimony to the police.   The police report is based upon what was reported to the officer and both girls say the same thing.   The police report says that the other sister 'ran' to get her mother when things escalated.  

While I understand parent / child challenges (I lived them), it just curdles my spirit when I read in the updated article the words, "Man of God" and the Church cheering him on as if he has no error.   

It's the same old platform when someone in high profile has been targeted in the news.   The reaction of the congregation is just making me sick.    Human he is, "I Get That".   Yet he is still a leader and the Bible says that for a man to lead, one has to be able to rule his own house and to also be without reproach.    

I thank God for the powerful scripture which was shared above by MSee ...

_Therefore judge nothing before the appointed time; wait till the Lord comes. He will bring to light what is hidden in darkness and will expose the motives of men's hearts. At that time each will receive his praise from God. 

---- 1 Corinthians 5:3_


----------



## blazingthru (Jun 10, 2012)

MSee said:


> If the bolded is an assumption and you have no proof then your post is a perfect example of how rumours can start and one incident can become more than it really is. You see, I've seen the reverse. My father abused my mother but on the other hand he used the rod appropriately on me only once as a little child and never again. He never attempted to beat any of his daughters in our teenage years, but does that make him righteous?
> Deuteronomy 21:18-21
> 
> (NIV)
> _18 If someone has a stubborn and rebellious son who does not obey his father and mother and will not listen to them when they discipline him, 19 his father and mother shall take hold of him and bring him to the elders at the gate of his town. 20 They shall say to the elders, “This son of ours is stubborn and rebellious. He will not obey us. He is a glutton and a drunkard.” 21 Then all the men of his town are to stone him to death. You must purge the evil from among you. All Israel will hear of it and be afraid._



Just a thought, I was always wonder about this passage,  I believe and not from study, but I believe that this "son" is a grown man. Still under the rule of his parents but yet, a grown man. I always thought it was a child and then I read it a couple of times and believe this is not a young child, this is a older adult. I wouldn't even say teenager, because even then they knew teenagers were rebellious, really just trying to feel their way in life. I believe that Creflo, was completely wrong in what he did. But I wasn't there and don't know what he or the child endures from day to day but I don't believe this was an isolated event. I believe this is how  he discipline,  Who called the police, that is interesting.


----------



## Laela (Jun 11, 2012)

Good question ...and I'll watch this story unfold.



Shimmie said:


> It's the testimony of the daughters (both) which concern me.   They both correlate.   *Why would they 'lie' on their father?   *[/COLOR][/I]


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Jun 11, 2012)

Shimmie, I'm more concerned  that the daughter changed her testimony when asked by the police why she said because both her parents were with her at the time...


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 11, 2012)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> Shimmie, I'm more concerned  that the daughter changed her testimony when asked by the police why she said because both her parents were with her at the time...



Exactly.  First she and her sister gave the same testimony.   When she was alone with her parents, it changed to what her father stated.   It was when she changed it back to her original statement that concerns me.  

Maybe I'm not the one to speak about this.   I take issue period when a man hits a female.  My dad didn't hit or spank us.   He even cried when he has to scold us, which was rare.  And my dad wasn't a wimp, he just had a tender spot for us as his daughters. 

What bothers me is reading the words, 'Man of God' as if he could do no wrong.     

None of what I'm sharing is in anger or disgust.  I'm not throwing daggers as Creflo nor his daughters.    I'm just sorting through my thoughts and 'feelings' and I'm doing so here on purpose.   I value the feedback from my sisters in Christ.   I mean this.


----------



## lilanie (Jun 11, 2012)

I pray for all involved... I had a heated discussion with my 22-yo daughter today, so I know how your offspring can make you feel like you have no control (wanna get to kicking/smacking/shaking).

I just hate when this kind of spotlight is placed on people of Faith; please dont get me wrong.  If someone does the wrong thing, then they need to repent.  However, the timing is what always perplexes me - CD has preached some sermons that have REALLY convicted me regarding behaviors, patience and honoring God.  So a scenario like this really makes me sad (from all angles).

I am not trying to turn the thread to another topic ~ but this reminds me of what transpired with Mel G. after ThePassion came out... 

God Bless this family!


----------



## Shimmie (Jun 11, 2012)

lilanie said:


> I pray for all involved... I had a heated discussion with my 22-yo daughter today, so I know how your offspring can make you feel like you have no control (wanna get to kicking/smacking/shaking).
> 
> I just hate when this kind of spotlight is placed on people of Faith; please dont get me wrong.  If someone does the wrong thing, then they need to repent.  However, the timing is what always perplexes me - CD has preached some sermons that have REALLY convicted me regarding behaviors, patience and honoring God.  So a scenario like this really makes me sad (from all angles).
> 
> ...



lilanie... you have a 22 year old ???   I thought YOU were 22...    Ummm yeah...


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Jun 12, 2012)

I just pray for the reconciliation of the family. Where there is confusion, the enemy likes to come in and wreck havoc. I pray that whatever issues there may be that it is worked out according to the word of God.


----------



## lilanie (Jun 13, 2012)

Shimmie said:


> @lilanie... you have a 22 year old ???   I thought YOU were 22...    Ummm yeah...



Shimmie - thanks so much...


----------

